# Where do Bettas come from?



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Where were bettas origanlly from?

Thanks,Kayla


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a link for you

The History of Betta Fighting Fish


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

Native to Siam (now Thailand), Indonesia, Malaysia, Vietnam and parts of China, these fish became accustomed to water temperatures that were often above 80 degrees.


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

oo thats cool


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

They come from fairly warm waters of Asia. They can stay with Goldfishes, and since they are from I parts of China (places that are fairly warm)

I am pretty sure that since they are from warm waters of all over india, they could be able to go in with Gouramis in the wild.. but when I had my Betta, my yellow gourami wasn't very nice to it...

So now if I do get a Betta, I'll put it in a breeder net for live bearers and I'll put it in my tank so then there would always be water running through the net if you get what I mean


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry to disillusion you but they cannot be kept with Goldfish. Goldies are cool water fish and Bettas are Tropicals through and through. They need a temp of 78 to 80 Fahrenheit. Goldies are a dirty fish and bettas are not able to tolerate the amount of waste that they produce without getting finrot or other disease. Goldies require a lot bigger area of tank space....30 gallons for the first one and 10 gallons for each one after that and bettas need the same space as other tropicals. But where a goldfish could be kept in a tank with no heater and be fine with room temperatures, bettas cannot unless you live in the tropics or where the temperature does not fluctuate at night much. They both need filters, there is no such thing as a fish that does not need a filter as they all produce ammonia which converts to nitrites and nitrates. This kills fish and the easiest and most reliable way to deal with it is a filter that has been through the nitrogen cycle. The next best way is to have a heavily planted tank. If you have enough live plants it will take care of this for you but this is for advanced aquarists who really know what they are doing.

Rose


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Goldfish are cold water fish, but Bettas are tropical fish so I'd agree they wouldn't go well together. Either the goldie would be too hot or the Betta would be too cold and they're not really compatible as Bettas would likely nip at the goldie fins.


----------

